# Kurze Frage, kurze Antwortthread



## Biotopfan (6. Mai 2017)

Hei, hätte mal eine kurze Frage...
__ Fliegen __ Libellen eigentlich das ganze Jahr, oder gibt es auch Libellenfreie Zeiten übern Sommer?
Im Juni fliegen viele __ Kleinlibellen und im Herbst die Anax...und zwischendurch? 
Gibt es zb. Tabellen, wann die Schlupf und Flugzeiten sind?
Hab irgendwie grad keine Erinnerung Es geht um Mörtelkübel mit Fischbabys. Ständig abdecken oder nur temporär?
VG Monika

Fühlt Euch eingeladen, hier kurze Fragen zu stellen und Kurze Antworten zu geben...
Muß nicht wegen jedem Gedanken gleich ein Thread aufgemacht werden...


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Mai 2017)

Soweit ich weiss schlüpfen die meisten Libellenarten im Juni und nach Beendigung der Paarungszeit im Herbst sterben die erwachsenen __ Libellen.Vor und nach dieser Zeit __ fliegen höchstwahrscheinlich keine Libellen.


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2017)

Servus Monika

Vielleicht hilft dir diese "Libellen-Wissen" - Seite.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Rhabanus (6. Mai 2017)

Na, dann nutze ich gleich mal Monikas Einladung, auch eine Frage zu stellen ....
In meinem Filter wuseln zur Zeit Unmengen an Larven herum. Siehe Bilder, ich hoffe, man erkennt etwas.
Ich tippe auf (einjährige?) Libellenlarven oder Mückenlarven. Was meint ihr?

     
LG Michael


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Mai 2017)

Ich würde sagen Mückenlarven.


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2017)

Die Fotos sind ....., aber ich bilde mir ein, auf dem dritten Bild in der Mitte, dass könnte eine Eintagsfliegenlarve sein. Ich kenne es eigentlich nicht, dass Libellenlarven so auftreten.


----------



## Rhabanus (6. Mai 2017)

Ja, Christine, letztes Jahr hats du auch schon bzgl. meiner Fotoqualität gemeckert ....   .... das Handy hab ich immer am Mann.
Ich hatte gedacht, Libellenlarven müssen ja auch irgendwie wachsen und oft dauert es bis zu 2 Jahren, bis sie so groß sind, dass sie schlüpfen. Aber vom Gefühl her sieht das nach Mückenlarven aus, sind vielleicht 5mm lang / 1mm breit ......
Ich scanne nämlich regelmäßig den Filter durch und "hochwertige Tierchen" kommen dann wieder zurück in den Teich.....


----------



## Biotopfan (7. Mai 2017)

Huhu..also Handys können schon auch gute Foddos machen...hier war ich etwas überrascht, das es so gut geht...
 
2 Tage alte Dario DarioLarve..ca. 2mm groß.
Die Pünktchen sind Rettich und Pantoffeltierchen 

Fang mal welche raus, setz sie in ein Glas und stell sie in die Sonne..dann macht Dein Handy sicher auch bessere Fotos...
Sonst kann man echt nur Raten..aber ich hab auch die 3 Atmungsorgane am Hinterteil gesehen...ich tippe auch auf Eintagsfliegenlarven..
Dashier sind Kleinlibellenlarven.
 
Ich hab schon ca. 80 Stück aus dem Mörtelkübel gefangen seit März und im Teich ausgesetzt.
Ich möchte da __ Medaka reintun und deren Junge aufziehen...da kann ich sowas nicht drin brauchen.
Ich mach ja ein Netz drüber, aber das sieht halt nicht so schön aus...
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (7. Mai 2017)

Noch ne Kurzefrage...
Gibt es erschwingliche Minimaxthermometer für unter Wasser, oder kann man da was basteln?
VG Monika


----------



## Rhabanus (9. Mai 2017)

Nochmal Krabbeltiers (nix Thermometer, Monika )

Am Sonntag ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass ne Menge "Larvenanzüge" auf der Wasseroberfläche dahintreiben. ALso keine toten Tiere, sondern wie eine Hülle von ihnen. Ich tippe irgendwie auf __ Libellen, aber die schlüpfen doch an Wasserpflanzen (Stängeln), oder? AUsserdem ist es denke ich noch viel zu kalt und __ fliegen habe ich auch noch keine gesehen. Charakterisctisch sind die 3 Fangarme, Fühler oder was auch immer am Körperende.
Ihr merkt, ich hab keine Ahnung. Was könnte das sein?


----------



## Fotomolch (9. Mai 2017)

Das sind die leeren Hüllen der Libellenlarven. Bei jedem Entwicklungsstadium/ wenn sie wachsen schlüpfen sie aus ihrer zu eng gewordenen Haut, bis sie irgendwann für immer an Land gehen.


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2017)

Die mit den drei gleichen Enden sind __ Fliegen. Die Fächer sind die Atmungsorgane.







Bei den __ Libellen ist zwischen Groß- und __ Kleinlibellen zu unterscheiden ...



LG
Helmut


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2017)

Also Libellenlarvenhüllen hab ich in solchen Mengen noch nirgends rumschwimmen gesehen - ich bleibe bei der Eintagsfliege. Schau sie Dir doch einfach mal https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/227703/ an und vergleiche sie mit Deinen


----------



## pema (9. Mai 2017)

Also:
ich hab' doch gleich gewusst, dass dieses 'kurze Frage - kurze Antwort' bei uns nicht klappt.
petra


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Mai 2017)

Warum? Klappt doch?

Ich will jetzt endlich meine Muschelblumen raustun.
Das Aquarium platzt bald...
Vg Monika


----------



## samorai (9. Mai 2017)

Ich will .... ist aber keine Tugend.


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Mai 2017)

Hei, triffts aber ganz gut
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Mai 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Noch ne Kurzefrage...
> Gibt es erschwingliche Minimaxthermometer für unter Wasser, oder kann man da was basteln?


Ich habe ein billiges Min/Max  Außentermometer genommen und den Fühler in den Teich geschmissen  Heute 17,5 °C und unterm Eis hat das Teil auch gemessen.
Plastikbeutel drüber unten Offen und bis jetzt funktioniert es.


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Juni 2017)

Hei, wie haltet ihr es mit neuen Pflanzen?
Wässern ja oder nein?
Klar, in einem riesen Teich ist das nicht so wichtig wie in den Medakapfützen, die ich bepflanzen will.
Habe eine __ Kardinalslobelie, einen Minirohrkolben und einen Cyperus Haspan gekauft.
Erstere vom Diskonter, letzterer in einer Nobelgärtnerei...wo ich allerdings am selben Tag auch einen mit riesen Giftspritze auf dem Rücken rumlaufen sah..galt aber wohl dem Buchsbaumzünzler, was ich so unfreiwillig lauschen konnte...Klar, mit Ungeziefer befallene und verunstaltete Pflanzen will keiner kaufen...kann ich schon ein Stückweit nachvollziehen...is halt so

Wässern ja oder nein? Wie haltet ihr persönlich? In Garnelianerkreisen, geht ohne garnix...sonst schwimmen die süßen Krabbler viel zu schnell mit den Füßen nach oben...

Noch ne Frage..wie krieg ich die Teichkörbchen am besten am Mörtelkübelrand befestigt?
VG Monika


----------



## pema (27. Juni 2017)

Hallo Monika,
ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du von Teichpflanzen redest. ...Nein, die wässere ich vor den Einbringen nicht - auch nicht die in meinem Miniteichen.
Und auch die Pflanzen in meinen Garnelenbecken habe ich - zu meiner Schande - nicht tagelang gewässert (...höchsten mal einen Tag - weil ich gerade keine Zeit hatte, sie einzusetzen).
Zum Glück hat es bisher keinem geschadet.
petra


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Juni 2017)

Hei, hört sich gut an...ok, sie sind ja normal auch emers gezogen, dann fallen Hoffnungsvollerweise auch Planarien & Co weg.
Pestizide wären deswegen dochnoch möglich..achja..Korkenzieherbinse hab ich auchnoch gekauft...Übern Winter ist die mir schonmal eingengangen..ist die nicht Winterhart?
VG Monika


----------



## pema (27. Juni 2017)

Eigentlich schon.


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Nov. 2017)

Hei, weiß jemand von Euch, ob Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis im Winter einzieht?
Ich hab den Topf, in dem ich sie gekauft habe ins Gewächshaus gestellt, Topf halb im Wasser.
Heute hab ich mal danach gesehen und die verbliebenen Halme sind fast alle gelb. Die meisten sind aber nichtmehr da..ob die jemand gefressen hat, oder ob sie zerfallen sind weiß ich nicht. Eine Handvoll hatte ich in einem Gurkenglas aufs Fensterbrett gestellt, die sind noch grün.
Die Frage ist jetzt, ob ich den Topf auch besser im Haus überwintere oder ob das im Frühling wieder von alleine austreibt?
Wäre super, wenn mir jemand raten könnte...
In den Teich hatte ich auch einige Pflanzen in die Flachwasserzone gesetzt.
Eigentlich soll es ja Winterhart sein.
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Nov. 2017)

Ich kenne das nicht das es Einzieht. Denke eher das ist kaputt.
Bei mir bleiben aber wohl immer die Wurzeln im Boden und die Blätter frieren ab, so das es wieder kommt.
Ich würde es nicht entsorgen sondern einfach abwarten.
Wie tief hast du es im Teich ?


----------



## samorai (2. Nov. 2017)

Soweit ich weiss wollen die Land Gräser nicht auf “Hydro“ stehen, nur spezielle Wasser Gräser wie zB. __ Schilf.
Im Winter nicht so oft gießen, dafür gegen die trockene Heizungsluft arbeiten dh. Raumbefeuchter oder Sprühen.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Nov. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss wollen die Land Gräser nicht auf “Hydro“ stehen, nur spezielle Wasser Gräser wie zB. __ Schilf.
> Im Winter nicht so oft gießen, dafür gegen die trockene Heizungsluft arbeiten dh. Raumbefeuchter oder Sprühen.


??? 
Kennst du Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis ? Ist eine Pflanze für Aquarien. Also unter Wasser.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Nov. 2017)

Wobei im Teich wächst es bei mir am besten wenn es im Wasser steht oder einen sehr nassen Fuß hat und die Blätter über das Wasser hinaus kommen können.


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Nov. 2017)

Hei, das is bei Dir wirklich sehr schön geworden Totto...
So ungefähr habe ich es mir auch vorgestellt.
Meins stand emers auf einem Ebbe und Fluttisch und 2cm Wasserstand beim Gärtner in einem Gittertopf mit Erde.
Das sah sehr schön aus 
Über den Preis konnte man im Vergleich zu Aquarientauglichen Lilaeopsis nicht meckern und so mußte es mit.
Den ganzen Sommer hatte ich es bei meinen emersen Wasserpflanzen stehen und es war sehr schön.
Auch eine Panaschierte Hydrocotyle Sipthoides oder wie die heißt war von einem andern Topf reingewachsen
Einen Batzen hatte ich abgezweigt, um es für die Aquarien vorzubereiten. Wie gesagt, sieht das noch gut aus. Man weiß nie, ob da Gifte dran sind, vor allem weil ich in dem Laden schon Gärtner mit der Giftspritze auf dem Rücken rumlaufen sah...verständlich, weil niemand verlaustes, oder unansehnliches Zeug kaufen will.
Was mir gleich auffiel, war, das ziemlich viele kleine schwarze __ Schnecken aus dem Topf krochen und hab die abgesammelt.
Wenn noch welche drin wären, würden zuerst die Echinodorus, die im gleichen Kasten stehen angefressen. Die müssen wohl sehr schmackhaft sein.
Was im Gewächshaus auch immer ein Problem ist, wenn die Türen im Herbst/Winter zu sind, ist Grauschimmel. Hoffe nicht, dass das der Grund ist.
Ich denke, ich werde jetzt mal noch einige der übrigen Pflänzchen in Gurkenglaskultur/Hermetosphäre überführen als Iwagumi  und erstmal etwas Schneckenkorn mit reingeben. (Den Rest lasse ich im Gewächshaus..soll machen, was es will...)
Um sie ins nächste Jahr zu retten. Winter ist ja immer saure Gurkenzeit Wasserpflanzentechnisch.
Drückt mir die Daumen, das es gelingt!
VG Monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Nov. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss wollen die Land Gräser nicht auf “Hydro“ stehen, nur spezielle Wasser Gräser wie zB. __ Schilf.



Hi Ron,

Liaeopsis heißen wegen den linearen Laub zwar "Graspflanze" sind aber, wie Torsten schon schrieb keine Poaceae (Süßgräser) sondern gehören zu den Apiaceae - Selleriegewächse und sind Sumpfpflanzen

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (3. Nov. 2017)

Habe ich nicht gewusst und dachte es geht um die Gräser am Teich.
Entschuldigung dann war ich voll daneben.


----------



## Biotopfan (28. Nov. 2017)

Hallo, habe heute die Asche aus dem Kachelofen geholt und überlege, wem ich im Garten damit etwas gutes tue.
Sie ist ja Kaliumreich und könnte somit der winterhärte hilfreich sein.
Da uns schon mehrmals in härteren Wintern der Viburnum abgefroren ist, frag ich mich gerade, was er für einen PH braucht und ob die Holzasche nicht zu alkalisch für ihn ist?
Das is so einer
https://www.poetschke.de/Pflanzen/Z...MIyYHBsPzg1wIVEOEbCh0s1AVUEAQYASABEgL81_D_BwE
Ob der wohl Holzasche verträgt?
VG Monika


----------



## Wetterleuchten (28. Nov. 2017)

Hi Monika,

ich hab schon Holzasche an meine Himbeeren, die ja auch Kalium mögen, aber eher säuerlichen Boden, deswegen nie Asche pur. Der pH-Wert von Holzasche geht "durch die Decke" bzw. definitiv bis 12 oder drüber (weiter als 12 maß mein pH-Papier nicht mehr). Deswegen vermische ich die Asche immer mit Rindenstücken und Holzhäcksel, das Gekröse, das beim anliefern und klein hacken von Brennholz anfällt. Neutralisieren mit Kaffeesatz und Rindenmulch geht auch. Asche pur streue ich höchstens mal eine dünne Schicht auf den Kompost, bzw gleich in das Sammeleimerchen, das ich für den Kompost in der Küche stehen habe.
Wenn du sicher gehen willst, vermische die Asche mit den Puffern (das Holzzeugs) in einem alten Eimer mit Regenwasser und puffere so lange, bis das Wasser höchstens pH 7 hat und nimm's dann als Gießwasser.


----------



## Biotopfan (28. Nov. 2017)

Hei, geniale Idee, danke...hab noch einen halben Sack Rindenmulch 
Dann streu ich eine dünne Schicht Asche und kipp den Rindenmulch drüber.
Warscheinlich ist der Boden eh sauer, weil ich da normal auch Kastanienlaub entsorge, zwecks Winterschutz für den Busch.
Ich weiß noch, wie der Frost hatte...die ganzen äußeren Äste waren damals Matsch und er hat wochenlang gestunken wie die Pest.
So einen kalten Winter hatten wie schon lange nicht mehr, mit länger als 1 Woche -5 Grad auch am Tag
Aber man weiß ja nie.
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (25. März 2018)

Hei...sicher sind doch hier viele Katzenbesitzer?
Welchen Duft mag den eine Katze garnicht?
Wir bekommen jetzt wenn es warm wird ein kleines Problem.
Im Winter hat alle 1-3 Tage ein Vieh auf unseren Rasen vor der Terasse, da wo wir immer die Liegestühle hinstellen, hingekackt...
Mir war es zu kalt, das dauernd wegzumachen und möchte den Kreislauf Hunde/Katzentoilette jetzt gerne unterbrechen...
Geplant ist es, jeden Haufen sofort zu entfernen und dann an die Stelle irgendwas mit der Sprühflasche drüber zu sprühen, was den Geruch übertüncht und evt. die Katze/Hund in die __ Nase zwickt...Gibt es sowas, außer käufliche Vergrämungsmittel?
Es sollte dem Tier nicht schaden, nur verhindern, das es durch den Verbleibenden Geruch immernoch denkt, es wäre sein Klo...
Ich hab nix gegen diese Tiere, im Gegenteil...aber die Kacke muß ich doch deswegen nicht akzeptieren, oder?
Wenns ein Hundehalter wär, der seinen Fiffi regelmäßig auf unsere Wiese scheißen lässt, wär ich allerdings doch schon mehr als angepisst...frechheit.
Es könnte auch ein Waschbär sein, aber dazu ist der Kot zu "wohlgeformt" für eine Katze ist es etwas zu fest und klickerig...kleiner Hund würde eigentlich ehr passen...
Habt ihr eine Idee, was man nehmen könnte? Welcher Duft läßt Katzen die Nase hochziehen???
VG Monika


----------



## samorai (25. März 2018)

Katzen verbuddeln ihre Hinterlassenschaft, tippe auf Waschbären.


----------



## StefanBO (25. März 2018)

Hört sich für mich auch eher nicht nach Katze an. 

Von denen habe ich noch was im Garten gefunden. Und Katzen laufen hier mehrere rum (Kamera mit Bewegungserkennung), eine fühlt sich hier sogar zu Hause.

Die Hinterlassenschaften von Igeln sehe ich dagegen schon häufiger. Keine Ahnung, wie es mit Marder, Dachs und Co. so ausschaut. Vielleicht würde ein gutes Foto jemandem weiterhelfen ...


----------



## Tottoabs (25. März 2018)

Katzenkacke auf dem Rasen.....glaube ich nicht drann. 
Wenn du irgendwo Rindenmulch, Sand oder feinen Kies hast....dann da OK 
aber nicht irgendwo mittig auf dem Rasen.


----------



## Biotopfan (25. März 2018)

Hei, dazu muß ich sagen, das unsere Nachbarskatze vor etwa 4 Jahren ein HInterbein bei einem Unfall lassen mußte.
Eigentlich ist es ein kräftiger Kater, aber doch schon gehandycapt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das er vor dem Vogelhäuschen lauert und nebenbei noch sein Morgengeschäft macht. Ich hab auchschon überlegt eine Wildkamera zu kaufen..aber 70€ ist mir dann doch zuviel.
Igel und Marderkacke kenn ich..die kann man gut unterschieden. Ebenso Gewölle von Eulen.

Oder mal Wurstkordeln in 10cm höhe über Kreuz spannen aber so das sie nicht abhaut...
Haben meine Oma und Opa früher immer gegen die Amseln im Gemüsebeet gemacht...
Dann war auch ruhe...
VG Monika


----------



## Fotomolch (26. März 2018)

Wenn als Hunde vor unserem Haus hinmachen, sammle ich das rigoros ein und besprühe die Stelle mit Parfüm oder Deo. Zumindest bei Hunden hilft das, weil sie gern dahin machen, wo schon jemand war. Wie das bei anderen Tier aussieht, weiß ich  nicht. Katzen machen bei mir aber auch einfach so in den Garten (zwar kein "gepflegter" Rasen, sondern eine naturnahe Blumenwiese), da wird nichts verbuddelt.


----------



## Biotopfan (26. März 2018)

Ahhh, super idee danke  Ich hab noch ein kleines Deo, das mal in einem Probepäckchen drin war..das stinkt ziemlich penetrant
Das wollte ich schon entsorgen...so kann ich es dochnoch verwenden
Hihi...das sprüh ich dann auch gleich an unsern Webergrill...da pinkelt immer ein Vieh dran..das is aber sicher eine Katze...genau in der Höhe, wenn ein Kater den Schwanz hebt...
Uuuund mein Chinaschilf am Hof..da läßt auch jeder seinen Fifi hinpinkeln...und ich darf dann wieder in dem Gestank Unkraut jäten..einfach nur eklig...ich möcht  mal wissen was der Betreffende Hundebesitzer sagen würde, wenn ich mich vor seine Einfahrt kutsche und mich da im "Notfall" erleichtern würde... Männern wird das ja noch zugestanden..aber was macht Frau in der Not?
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (26. März 2018)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Uuuund mein Chinaschilf am Hof..da läßt auch jeder seinen Fifi hinpinkeln...und ich darf dann wieder in dem Gestank Unkraut jäten..einfach nur eklig...ich möcht mal wissen was der Betreffende Hundebesitzer sagen würde, wenn ich mich vor seine Einfahrt kutsche und mich da im "Notfall" erleichtern würde...


Meine Frau hat mal gedroht, als mein Schwiegervater noch mich Vieh hatte, mal ein Fuder Mist für die Einfahrt vorbei zu bringen.
War als sie eine Gassigängerin das zweite mal erwischte, wie der Hund auf unseren Rasen kackte. An der Leine und die Frau ist braf stehen geblieben.
Die Frau geht jetzt imme auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## Biotopfan (27. März 2018)

Jo, sowas hatte ich auchmal...eine entfernte Bekannte ist mit ihrem Köter stehen geblieben und hat ihn neben das Gras scheißen lassen...
 
Das ist kein Hundeklo und nein...ich werd da fuchsig...

Ich habs vom Küchenfenster (Spülbecken und Kaffeemaschine..da steh ich öfters rum ;-) ) aus gesehen und bin raus...hab gesagt, sie soll das wegmachen. Bei uns ist Kotbeutelzwang mit Strafandrohung, in der Gemeinde und überall stehen Tütenspender mit Mülltonne. Sie hat mich angegrinst und gesagt, nee, sie macht das nicht weg...ich bin dann etwas aus der Rolle gefallen und hab sie angemotzt.
Solange, bis sie ihre Tüte aus der Jackentasche geholt hat und es doch weggemacht hat...die darauf folgenden Male, ist sie auch auf der andern Straßenseite gelaufen und ich hab auch gesehen, wie sie die Kacke dort unter die Büsche gekickt hat...das sie mit ihrem Köter auf unsern Rasen geht, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen...
Ich finde es einfach nur dreist, das Leute, obwohl bei Strafe verboten, ihren Hund überall hinscheißen lassen...Dann krabbeln die __ Fliegen drauf rum, um dann wieder auf meinen reifen Brombeeren zu hocken, oder versuchen, beim Grillen auf meinem Steak zu landen...eeeekelhaft...
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Apr. 2018)

Huhu guten Morgen...eine kurze Frage hätte ich...
Was ist der grundlegende Unterschied zwischen Teichfischfutter und Aquarienfischfutter?
Ich hab irgendwann mal eine Probe bekommen und frage mich, ob das für meine Aquarienfische bekömlich ist?
Isch abe nämlisch garkeineTeichfische 

Übrigens..seit ich die Kacke auf dem Rasen entfernt und die STellen mit Deo eingesprüht habe, ist kein weiteres Häufchen da gelegen
Danke nochmal für den Tip...ich glaub schon, das es geholfen hat
VG Monika


----------



## dizzzi (22. Apr. 2018)

Ich habe __ Rohrkolben und __ Schilf im Teich. Stehen in Körbe. Nun sieht es so aus als wenn die ohne weiteres die Körbe durchstoßen. Dann dürfte meine Folie wohl auch kein Problem sein. 
Hat einer eine Idee, wie ich eine bessere Rizohmsperre machen kann?


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Apr. 2018)

Hallo, außerhalb vom Teich in eine Sumpfzone...einen Überlauf machen, das das Wasser dort und nicht überall überläuft...
Ich hab auch __ Rohrkolben in meinem kleinen Teich...bis jetzt hat er noch keinen Schaden angerichtet..er kriecht immer darauf entlang..aus einem Teichkorb kommt er natürlich nicht raus..den macht er sich dann klein, oder?
VG Monika


----------



## samorai (22. Apr. 2018)

Hi Dizzzi!
Der __ Rohrkolben wird dir nicht sonderlich schaden beifügen.
Die weiche Wurzelspitze schafft vielleicht einem Seerosen-Korb aber an der Folie läuft er entlang und bohrt sie in ganz wenigen Fällen durch.

Das __ Schilf ist eine Haus Nummer schärfer und härter, das macht sehr leicht eine Folie kaputt, selbst in einer Tuppe bzw Maurerkübel eingesetzt, würde ich nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen, gegen Ausbruch Sicherheit.
Den Rohrkolben lass sitzen aber das Schilf sollte deinen Teich verlassen.


----------



## Biotopfan (4. Mai 2018)

Hei, hat von Euch jemand eine Kaki?
Ich hab zum Geburtstag von meinen Kindern eine Tipo bekommen von Pötschke.
Bis jetzt treibt sie noch nicht aus, aber ich hab gelesen, das sie teilweise erst Ende Mai, Anfang Juni austreiben..
Bitte baut mich mal auf und sagt mir, das Eure auch noch nicht ausgetrieben haben...Ich bin soooo ungeduldig und meine Kinder wollten sie auch schon zurückschicken...

Hoffe das sie baldmacht und austreibt...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Mai 2018)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Bitte baut mich mal auf und sagt mir, das Eure auch noch nicht ausgetrieben haben...Ich bin soooo ungeduldig und meine Kinder wollten sie auch schon zurückschicken...


http://green-24.de/forum/kaki-keimt-t97404.html
Bisschen runter scrollen

viellleicht besser auch da lesen.
http://green-24.de/forum/diospyros-kaki-kaki-persimone-sharon-t3854.html


----------



## Biotopfan (4. Mai 2018)

Hm....da steht aber nix drüber drin, wann die im Frühling austreiben
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Mai 2018)

Ich würde die Gärtnerrei anschreiben


----------



## Biotopfan (4. Mai 2018)

Hier steht in den Kundenbriefen, das die Leute teilweise bis Ende Mai/Anfang Juni warten mußten, bis man was sieht...
https://www.baldur-garten.de/produkt/Obstbaeume/3302/Obst/Obstbaeume/Winterharte+Kaki/detail.html
Wär ja blöd das Teil jetzt schon zurückzuschicken
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Nov. 2020)

Moin Monika, 
hast du eine Echinodorus über die so 20/30 cm aus dem Wasser wächst bei Kaltwasser bzw Zimmertemperatur.
Oder eine Idee zu etwas in der Art was auch blüht. Oder etwas mit bunten Blättern.


Biotopfan schrieb:


> Hei, das is bei Dir wirklich sehr schön geworden Totto...


Von dem Zeug könnte ich noch was abgeben  Denke du würdest es rund om deine Echinodorus in die Töpfe stopfen.

Was macht deine Reisfischzucht ? Hat es geklappt?

Ups ich sehe grade du warst seit 12. Mai 2020 nicht mehr im Forum....Ich schau mal ob du noch bei .Flowgrow aktiv bist und frage dich ggf da.


----------

